# Oh what a beautiful morning!



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

What a stunning morning for a walk! Had to take a photo with my phone. 2 x Cockapoos, 2 x Labradoodles, 2 x Goldendoodles, 1 x Greyhound (still behind catching up bless her) and a Jack Russell. Our regular Friday morning group and venue. Rufus is top left and the top of Basil's black and white head can just be seen. He's sitting nicely for a treat. 










Karen xx


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Wow what a beautiful picture!!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

What a gorgeous picture with the sun shining through the trees and such lovely looking doggies! Your walks must be a lot of fun!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

how lucky are you?!? Some of us are still stuck at work


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Lovely morning walk. I must agree it was nice out this morning.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Wow!!!!!! Great pic!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Lovely photo of the perfect walk


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Fabulous dogs, fabulous place, fabulous photo!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

What a lovely start to your day, lovely photo ... thanks for sharing. Sue x


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Thats my sort of walk, and a great start to the day.


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

I love my early morning walks in this weather. All so peaceful and beautiful. Your photo is stunning Karen xx


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous moment and you we're there I guess, because the dogs needed walking..........shows what joy having a dog can bring. J xx


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

lovely pic x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Looks just like the lovely walk I had this morning very similar set up, I met the lovely Crumble and had a great time.... apart from mine showing me up... we'd been saying how they never go far away.. and then mine sodded off... thought Wilf was going back to where he'd lost his ball but I think he'd found somewhere to drink then thought he'd try another route with Mable in tow she came back but on the opposite side of the wall and Wilf just stood waiting for us to catch up .... we might not be welcome again


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> ... we'd been saying how they never go far away.. and then mine sodded off...


lol Karen, I shouldn't laugh but your turn of phrase is so funny :laugh: and they did come back, sort of


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I could nt believe it ... nothing like them cooking up we'll show you lol... yeh they did nt run away we just did nt keep up x x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Beautiful photo Karen. 

Dare I ask what are the Labradoodles and Goldendoodles like? Are they similar in temperament to Rufus? We know Rufus is a big boy - how much bigger than him are they? 

Turi x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Turi thats a dangerous question.......you will end up tying yourself in even bigger knots!!!!!!! xx


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Turi said:


> Beautiful photo Karen.
> 
> Dare I ask what are the Labradoodles and Goldendoodles like? Are they similar in temperament to Rufus? We know Rufus is a big boy - how much bigger than him are they?
> 
> Turi x


Hi Turi,

I've got several friends with Goldendoodles. They have very similar temperaments to Cockapoos ....... very happy dogs. But ....... they can be huge! Maisie, who is white (most common Goldendoodle colour) is sitting down in the photo and so it's quite hard to see but she is quite small for a Goldendoodle and is significantly larger than Rufus. My friend lives down the road from me and has two Goldendoodles with almost identical ages to my two Cockapoos. Our experiences are very similar but everything for her is on a bigger scale and that includes crates, food (bigger dogs need more food!), Vet bills (the larger the dog the more expensive the costs of flea and worm treatments, anaesthetics for neutering etc) and of course they take up more room about the house and in a vehicle! They're great dogs but for me I prefer the medium size of a Cockapoo .....easier for cuddles on the sofa too! Lol 

The Labradoodles in the photo are not really representative of the cross either as they are Australian Labradoodles so smaller ...... but still taller than Rufus. In my experience Labradoodles are the most difficult to predict size,temperament and coat type. An awful lot of Labradoodles shed unless they have been back crossed to another poodle (therefore being 3/4 Poodle and 1/4 Labrador). I've met some great Labradoodles and some pretty unstable ones too ....but maybe that is more down to a lack of early training.

Karen xx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Karen,

Thank you for that. 

We’re moving to a modest three-bed house so we have to take size into consideration. 

I asked because prior to my interest in Cockapoos I investigated both Miniature Labradoodles and Miniature Goldendoodles. I found that it was difficult to find a breeder of F1 Labradoodles and their coats weren’t quite as cuddly as we’d have liked. We could not find ANY Miniature Goldendoodles that had all the necessary health checks and so ruled them out… 

Marcus would love a larger dog – I’m more easy-going. I can see the benefits of a smaller dog and can imagine how nice it would be to have a larger one too. I loved Rufus (as you know... sorry I promise I won’t steal him next time I see him!) but I think he’s a large Cockapoo and a Miniature Labradoodle or Goldendoodle would be bigger than him…?

Turi x


----------

